# Biotec 18 neu für 350€



## HAnniGAP (2. Okt. 2012)

Hi mir wurde heute ein Biotec 18 neu für 350€ angeboten. Ist das ein gutes Angebot.  Brauch ich so einen eigentlich?  
Danke für eure Meinung.


----------



## Nori (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Ist der mit Screenmatic - dann wäre es ein Schnäppli.

Gruß Nori


----------



## HAnniGAP (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

ich hab mal den karton fotografiert

 

das Geschäft ist im umbau und so ist es alles dreckig und von >700€ unu auf 350€ runter


----------



## Moonlight (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Klingt wie der alte Biotec, nur mit dem Sieb, so wie ich einen habe.
Aber selbst dann ist er mit 350Euro (vorausgesetzt er ist neu und unbenutzt) ein Schnäppchen.

Mandy


----------



## HAnniGAP (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

ja er ist neu. Brauch ich so einen für meinen Teich eigentlich. :? Bis etz hab ich garkeinen und das Wasser ist gut. Ich hab noch nicht mal Algen. 
www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=36756


----------



## Moonlight (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Hmm, ich weiß nicht 
Ein Filter ist schon eine feine Sache, nur wenn Du bisher ohne gut gefahren bist 
Nun kenn ich auch Goldelritzen gar nicht ...
Warte mal ab, was die Anderen dazu sagen.

Mandy


----------



## sbecs (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Naja, dann spiel ich mal wieder den Spielverderber:
Tolle Sätze in deinem Link- dein noch junger Teich, bestückt mit etlichen Jungfischen...aber kein Budget mehr für einen Filter- Echt Klasse, so fängt man Tierhaltung an 
Mittlerweile extrem viel Nachwuchs und immer noch kein Filter  , was müssen sich die Fischlein wohl fühlen. 
Du schreibst du hättest nicht mal Algen, klasse, wie auch, giftiges Nitrit kann bei dir ja sogut wie gar nicht in Algen-und Pflanzendünger Nitrat umgewandelt werden da keine Besiedlungsfläche sprich Filter existiert und die wenigen Kolonien an den Teichwänden und anderen Gegenständen sorgen wohl gerade dafür dass die Fischlein noch überleben können.
Auch wenn deine Art von Fischen bei weitem nicht soviel frisst wie z.B. Koi ist es doch die Masse der Fische, deise atmen, fressen und scheiden aus...wenn ich richtig sehe auf den Pics ist dein Teich nunmal nicht so riesig dass sich das auf "normale Weise" kompensieren würde. Also jetzt mal so langsam die Verantwortung die du übernommen hast mit der Anschaffung der Tiere erfüllen.
Man kann da irgendwo nur froh sein dass wegen mir Pferde in der Anschaffung so hoch sind sonst kämen noch "Tierfreunde" auf die Idee erst das Pferd zu kaufen und ein Jahr später erst einen Stall zu bauen....
So und jetzt hackt mal los....


----------



## Nori (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Mit Fischbesatz ist ein Filter kein Luxus - da geb ich sbecs vollends Recht - vielmehr ein MUSS bei so einem rel. kleinen Teich!
Wenn du für so kleines Geld einen Filter mit Vorabscheidung (= Vorfilter) abgreifen kannst, der ja auch noch nach den Vorgaben vieler Leute, rel. wenig Platz weg nimmt und auch noch "schön" ist im Gegensatz zu Regentonnen und Eigenbausiebfiltern etc., DANN solltest du ZUGREIFEN!!!

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Um welches Ladengeschäft handelt es sich denn, evtl. ja auch für andere interressant die was brauchen?


----------



## Joerg (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Anni,
du brauchst so einen großen Filter nicht wirklich für deinen Teich. 
Gib deine Fische ab und der Teich wird auch ohne ganz klar. 

Lass uns bitte nur wissen, wo der Filter zu diesem Preis angeboten wird. Ich hab da auch schon einen Abnehmer dafür.

Das war möglicherweise etwas übertrieben formuliert aber eine gute Grobsbscheidung benötigt auch ein Bachlauf.
Der kann, wenn er entsprechend angelegt ist, auch Wasser gut filtern, hat aber wegen der großen Oberfläche einige Nachteile.


----------



## HAnniGAP (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

@ sbecs: Ich wusste nicht das man einen gewissen Reichtum haben muss um hier im Forum zu sein.  Und das man einen Filter von der Stange braucht auch nicht. Vermutlich soll ich auch noch ne UV-Lampe zwischenschalten um Totes Wasser zu haben. 
Mein Bachlauf ist als Filter angelegt. Er hat ein Volumen von c.a.1500L (der Teich hat 6500L). Er ist 12,7m lang und in 5 Terrassen angelegt. Ich komm aus der Aquaristik und bin Laborantin also Wasserwerte sind mit nicht fremd. Wenn ich sage meine Wasserwerte sind gut dann sind sie GUT. Nur die KH ist immer etwas niedrig (z.Z. 7) und so schwankt der pH-Wert immer etwas. Aber Ammoniak, Nitrit oder Nitrat sind bei mir nicht nachweisbar. 

 

@ Nori: Ja vermutlich sollte ich ZUGREIFEN. :?

@dragsterrobby (Günter): Dehner Ingolstadt aber nur einen und wegen dem umbau. Und ich bin sicher nicht lange. Soll ich ihn für dich Kaufen und du holst ihn bei mir ab? Ober will jemand anderes ihn haben? Ich komm aber erst Heute >18:00 Uhr wieder hin. Hoffe er ist dann noch DA!

@Joerg(Jörg): Also nen kleinerer tut’s für meinen Kleinen Teich auch. Bis etz reicht noch mein Bachlauf-Filter. Was für Nachteile siehst du da gegenüber so einer Blackbox?
Wieso soll ich all meine Fische abgeben? Die Kleinen werden verschenkt aber die Großen wollte ich schon behalten. Einige kleine werden aber bei mir mit Überwintern müssen. Sie sind noch recht klein. Und mein Wasser ist klar. Das muss es nicht erst werden.


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Hallo Anni,
ne ne ich bin eingedeckt, dachte mehr an die hier im Forum aus deiner Nähe!!!
Ich bin ja ganz oben in Norddeutschland Raum Lüneburg aber Danke


----------



## HAnniGAP (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

So also das gute stück ist noch da. Will ihn jetzt jemand haben? Wenn sie im Dehner die Regale, am we , wieder einräumen und alles sauber machen, ist er wieder teurer (540€).


----------



## Joerg (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Hallo Anni,
der Bachlauf sieht sehr durchdacht aus und sollte die nötige Filterfläche bereitstellen. 
Eigentlich brauchst du doch nur eine Grobabscheidung, damit nicht so viel in der ersten Matte hängen bleibt.
Mein ehemaliger Bachlauf wurde über einen Druckfilter gespeist. Der hat bei niedriger Umwälzrate auch ganz gut funktioniert.

Die groben Lavasteine würde ich nun nicht mehr einsetzen, da sich darin "unerwünschte Sachen" vermehren.
Den gebrochenen Blähton in Vlies eingepackt fanden die Pflanzen einfach nur toll.

Der Nachteil eines Bachlaufs ist die große Wasseroberfläche. Diese bringt recht starke Schwankungen in der Temperatur (PH ..)
Um diese Schwankungen zu minimieren, könntest du ihn als reinen Bodenfilter betreiben.
Dann ginge dir allerdings der "Bachlauf" verloren.


----------



## sbecs (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

@ sbecs: Ich wusste nicht das man einen gewissen Reichtum haben muss um hier im Forum zu sein. Und das man einen Filter von der Stange braucht auch nicht. Vermutlich soll ich auch noch ne UV-Lampe zwischenschalten um Totes Wasser zu haben. 

Was hat das mit Reichtum zu tun? Für Fische hats doch wohl allem Anschein nach auch gereicht. Tiere zu kaufen aber deren Lebensnotwendigkeiten nicht zu stellen wegen fehlendem Budget (Baumarktfilter sind nicht teuer, zwar nicht gut aber immer noch besser als gar keiner) ist schlichtweg am falschen Ende gespart und schon Tierquälerei. Darüber diskutieren zu müssen ist unsinnig da es kein Argument für solches Handeln gibt welches zu akzeptieren wäre.
Von einem Bachlauf welcher als Filterersatz anzusehen wäre erwähnst Du auch jetzt erst was.
Die üblichen "In-den-Mund-gelegten-Worte" welche überhaupt nicht von mir erwähnt wurden (Filter von der Stange oder gar UV) ist Polemik und da dies hier nicht mein Hobby werden soll ignoriere ich das. Werd Du so glücklich wie Du sein möchtest denn Wissen suchst Du allem Anschein nach eher weniger in Foren, für Smalltalk gibt es genügend andere. Viel Spaß also.


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Hört sich ziehmlich gereitzt an.


----------



## sbecs (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Das täuscht :smoki


----------



## lissbeth66 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Also ich finde den Ton wenn jemand der eine Frage stellt, und dafür ist das Forum ja unter anderem auch da , etwas __ barsch. 

Nicht jeder der nicht gleich zig tausend Liter hat ist ein Tierquäler schon mal gar nicht wenn er versucht hier Antworten zu finden. 

Ist es small Talk wenn man Geld ausgeben möchte um seinen Teich besser zu gestalten oder Fischfreundlicher zu machen ? Ist es schlimm wenn man die Experten fragt ob man so einen Filter überhaupt benötigt.

Dann gehöre ich auch dazu . Ich bin auch erst im zweiten Jahr Teichbesitzer und versuche durch lesen und fragen hier und bei Freunden die Ahnung haben alles besser zu machen.

Und dank des Forums wird's besser, sag aber gleich dazu das man sich teilweise ja gar nicht mehr traut was zu fragen.


----------



## sbecs (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Das tut mir leid wenn es so wirkt nur gibt es zumindest für mich auch Grenzen von Naivität, man kann auch nur im Straßenverkehr teilnehmen wenn man gelernt hat sonst wird __ barsch.
Jeder der sich einen Teich baut informiert sich, das geht gar nicht ohne, es werden zig Bücher gelesen über Gartengestaltung usw nur solch wichtige Dinge wie Filter und überhaupt Lebensraum Wasser will immer niemand irgendwo gelesen haben. Es sind ständig die gleichen Fragen die doch in jedem Anfängerbuch erklärt werden und soviel Zeit sollte sich schon jemand nehmen bevor er hilflose Lebewesen in eine Versuchsanlage wirft und dann wenn's schief geht in Foren nach Hilfe ruft oder kaschiert durch Fragen.
Fragen nach allem anderen werden in Foren schon normal beantwortet, im Gegenteil machen sich viele die Mühe und erklären aber wenn jemand noch nicht einmal die wenige Zeit aufgewendet hat die Grundkenntnisse zu erwerben ist es schon nervend wenn da nach Ratschlägen gefragt wird.


----------



## meinereiner (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Hallo Steffen,

auch ich fand den Ton etwas rüde.

Mag ja sein, dass es dir jetzt leid tut. Aber dir war ja auf jeden Fall bewusst (bzw. es war Absicht), dass dein Beitrag provokativ ist (bwz. sein soll), sonst wäre da ja nicht gestanden:


> Naja, dann spiel ich mal wieder den Spielverderber:





> So und jetzt hackt mal los....



Für den einen mag eine Frage naiv sein, für den anderen aber eben nicht.
Die Menschen (auch hier in dem Forum) sind sehr verschieden, haben unterschiedliche Hintergründe und Erfahrungen. Für den einen sind z. B. physikalische Zusammengänge ganz klar erkennbar, und andere tun sich, selbst wenn sie es öfters erklärt bekommen, schwer mit dem Verständnis. Dafür hat dieser vielleicht in einem anderen Gebiet die __ Nase vorne .
So mancher hat zum Beispiel Probleme mit der (geschriebenen) deutschen Sprache. Benutzt selten Kommas und Punkte. Probleme mit der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Der Text wird nicht strukturiert. 
Da denke ich mir auch: "War der nicht in der Schule? So schwierig kann das doch nicht sein, einen einigermaßen fehlerfreien und lesbaren Text hinzubekommen?".
Aber ist gibt ja auch Menschen mit Schreib-Schwäche, oder Migrationshintergrund, und die sollen ja auch schreiben dürfen.

Nobody is perfect. Darum finde ich eine gewisse Rücksichtname schon angebracht. 
Natürlich kann schon eine sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückte Kritik manchem schon den Tag versauen. Bei einer __ barsch geäußerten Kritik ist diese Gefahr aber sicherlich größer. Und das muss ja nicht sein, oder?

Nur meine bescheidene Meinung zu dem Thema.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Nori (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Ich möchte noch was zum eigentlichen Thema - dem Filter und der Vewendung durch den TE sagen.
Der Filter mag etwas "oversized" bei deinen 6500 Litern wirken, aber gerade das Vorhandensein der internen Vorabscheidung (= Screenmatic) macht das Teil vor allem zu dem Preis, so interessant. 
Ich denke das wäre der ideale Filter mit Luft nach "Oben" für dich.


Gruß Nori


----------



## sbecs (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Hallo Robert,
Mancher möchte eben gefallen und versucht kaum anzuecken Anderer widerum legt auf Sympathie in solcher Form eher weniger wert und sagt frei heraus was er/sie denkt und sofern es nicht falsch und somit widerlegbar ist KÖNNTE ja vielleicht etwas d'ran sein....
Grundsätzlich ist ein freundliches Miteinander Grundvorraussetzung für Kommunikation, sonst kann man sie auch lassen. In Fällen aber, in denen beiläufig erwähnt wird dass ein sich stark vermehrender Fischbesatz existiert und "mangels Geld" kein Filter mit eingeplant wurde platzt nunmal die Hutschnur und da hilft auch kein Entschuldigen nicht jeder könnte da etwas nicht verstanden haben. Das mag für dich befremdlich sein, ist aber auch kein Problem für mich. 
Du magst Menschen verstehen wollen die so vorgehen, ich nicht.
Mehr solls dazu gar nicht sein denn zum Einen weicht das vom Thema ab zum anderen erliegt man durch derlei "Unterhaltungen" schnell dem Profilierungswahn.
Soweit dazu...


----------



## HAnniGAP (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

So erst mal zur Sache. 
Das Angebot war verlockend. Sie sind sogar auf 300€ noch runtergegangen. Aber wo und wie soll ich ihn aufstellen? In meinen Konzept/Plan hatte ich mit einem kleinen Rund-Filter, zum Teil im Boden versenkt und hinter Steinen, geplant.
 Zum Beispiel hier. (X) 
 

Aber der ist riesig und soll 2m vom Ufer entfernt aufgestellt werden. Nichtdestotrotz hab ich ihn mir bis Mo. 10 Uhr zurücklegen lassen. Länger halten sie das Angebot nicht. Sollte nun jemand anderes diesen Filter wirklich brauchen und hier im „Zentrum“ Bayern ihn abholen können, kann er ihn haben. Sagt mir bescheid. Ich bin noch nicht überzeugt ob es bei mir nicht auch ein kleinerer tut. 

Und nun zu euch die ihr an diesem „Gespräch“ teilnehmt. 

@ Jörg: Wen oder was meinst du mit „unerwünschte Sachen“? 
Temperatur: Mein Teich liegt zwischen zwei Häusern auf einem 2m breiten Streifen. Der Teich im Süden und der Bachlauf im Norden. Das Wasser wird in der Mitte, auf ca. 70cm tiefe, angesaugt. So gibt es kühlere und  wärmere Bereiche mit Strömung und ohne Strömung. Im Bach fließt das Wasser schneller an der Oberfläche aus am Grund. Die Bak. brauchen halt auch ihre Zeit um zu Verdauen. Im Boden unterm Bachlauf ist die Regenwasserzisterne. Da kann ich nicht hin um einen Bodenfilter zu bauen. 

@ sbecs: Wenn ich mich im Ton vergriffen habe tut es mir leid. 
Mein Bachlauf ist in meinem Profil angegeben und im Album „Bau“  auch gut zu sehen. 
Es ging mir auch nicht um die Frage ob ich überhaupt einen Filter brauche sondern ob es dieser hier sein soll/kann. Im Mai würden die Fische eingesetzt. 3 Wochen später hatte ich schon kleine. Das war so schnell halt nicht geplant. 
Das Urlaubsgeld war dieses Jahr für einen Filter vorgesehen aber unsere Katze (8 Jahre) musste nun innerhalb von 3 Monaten 2-mal operiert werden. Da fallen dann immer gute 600€ pro OP an. Sie ist zäh und hat nun auch die Chemo gut überstanden. Ich reagiere zurzeit etwas gereizt wenn man uns Knauserigkeit vorwirft.  Es werden wieder bessere Zeiten kommen.
 

@ Karin: Trau dich immer zu fragen. Frei nach „Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht, dumm ist nur, wer nicht fragt“ Oder „Es gibt keine dummen Fragen ...nur dumme antworten?“

@ Robert: Ja nobody is perfect ich auch nicht! Und wie du hier auch feststellen musst -„deutsch“ wer nie mein Fach. 

@Nori: Ja aber er ist so groß. Wo soll ich damit hin? :?


----------



## Mathias2508 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Moin Anni,auch von mir ein herzlich wilkommen hier bei den verrückten.

Den Filter mußt du nicht zwingend 2m vom Teich aufstellen.Die Stelle die du auf dem Bild markiert hast,ist das nur deine Wunschstelle oder hast du noch andere Optionen.
Achso,und auch den Biotec kannst du zu 2/3 eingraben.

Und ein feiner Teich ist das auch was du da hingezaubert hast.


----------



## HAnniGAP (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

„andere Optionen“ tja nicht so richtig. 
Im Osten ist der Zaun zum Nachbarn. 
 

Im Süden ein schmaler weg fürs Beet.
 

Im Westen der weg ums Haus. 
Im Norden der Gartenwasseranschluss und meine bepflanzte Kurve.


----------



## HAnniGAP (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

So es ist soweit. Der Fluss läuft schon seit 2,5 Wochen. Es war sehr lange kalt hier in Bayern. Der Frühling hat sich echt Zeit gelassen. Der neue Filter soll aufgebaut werden. Nun räume ich also am we den neuen Filter aus dem Keller und will ihn aufbauen. Aber dann das: 

Das Gerät ist brandneu. Wo bau ich was ran? Wo kommt das Wasser wieder raus? Ich muss es auseinander bauen unten sind noch Sachen in Folie eingepackt aber wie? Ich will ja nix Kaput machen. 

Ich komm mir voll doof vor  aber ich hab keine Gebrauchsanweisung bekommen der Karton war schon Kaput und die war nicht mehr drin. Dafür war´s ja mit 300 € runtergesetzt. Ich hab schon gegooglet aber die Bilder sind verwirrend. Wasserauslass / Reinigungsauslass ja schön aber welcher ich wo?


----------



## Joerg (23. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Anni,
bei Oase kann man sich Beschreibungen und detailierte Listen der Ersatzteile herunterladen.


----------



## HAnniGAP (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

So der Filter ist nun eingebaut und tut was er soll. Der Fluss hat „Federn gelassen“. Einen anderen Platz habe ich einfach nicht gefunden.


----------



## Nori (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Na den hast du doch prima untergebracht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Micha61 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Biotec 18 neu für 350€*

Hallo Anni,

 Na den hast du doch prima untergebracht!



Kleiner Tipp zur Verschönerung, im Baumarkt gibt es Sichtschutzmatten aus Kunststoff, sehen aus wie Bambus. Rauf auf den ollen schwarzen Deckel.

Vieleicht täuscht die Perspektive bei den Fotos, steht der in Waage?

Viel Spaß mit dem 18er, die Investition hat sich gelohnt!!!
Und wenn es Fragen dazu gibt, im Oase Forum wird geholfen.


LG Micha


----------

